# New L Primes



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 23, 2011)

```
<strong>Coming, but perhaps delayed</strong>

Things are a bit chaotic in the lens world of Canon at the moment. The well known issues with manufacturing are probably the biggest reason why.</p>
<p>2011 should see 2 new L primes being announced (other than supertelephotos). It wasnâ€™t mentioned to me which 2 lenses would see updates.Ã‚ The usual suspects are the 35L and 135L and Iâ€™ve heard some murmurs of a 50 f/1.2L II coming to market sooner than later.</p>
<p>I think this year is going to be a mess for lens announcements.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r </strong>
```


----------



## Norkusa (Jan 23, 2011)

Finally. I've been holding out for a new 50mm 1.2L. The Sigma 50mm 1.4 is nice but I NEED that extra 1/3 stop.


----------



## urkel (Jan 23, 2011)

Wait. I just bought a 35L for $1300. I'm in my return window so is there something about the 35L that would make an update worth waiting for?


----------



## hmmm (Jan 23, 2011)

*Manufacturing Issues*

Could you elaborate on the "well known" production issues at the new plant? Is this the plant that Canon started in Taiwan? What are the issues? The only thing I recall seeing is that because of the world financial situation, the plant was being brought up to speed more slowly than originally planned. Are there other problems as well? Just curious about the situation...


----------



## t.linn (Jan 23, 2011)

*What are the well known production issues?*

I had the same question as hmmm. I keep reading--mainly on Canon Rumors--about production issues. What are they supposed to be?


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Jan 23, 2011)

L primes other than super telephoto that could use an update...?

35L 1.2?
135L 2.0 IS?
200L 2.8 II IS?
180L/200L 3.5 macro

Primes that could be L
45L ts-e 2.8
90L ts-e 2.8

Given that Canon has tended to steer into more niche lenses recently, I'd guess/predict the chances are higher with a 45/90 tse or 180/200 macro.


----------



## kimbentsen (Jan 23, 2011)

It would have to be the 45mm and 90mm tilt shift lenses since Schneider will be ready with their 50mm/2.8 and 90mm/2.8 tilt shift lenses for Canon EOS in march. Canon can not just stand there and watch that happens.


----------



## traveller (Jan 23, 2011)

Would it not be possible to replace both the 200mm f/2.8L USM and the 180mm f/3.5L Macro USM, with a 200mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM?


----------



## Justin (Jan 23, 2011)

My vote is for the 45 and 90 tse's to get the L treatment.


----------



## Justin (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes, and it would be a an excellent idea. They could save some weight by going 200 3.5 L IS too. Although I'd skip it because it would compete with my 70-200 IS II for duplicate focal length. And the 100 L macro I use is much more useful length for street candids and head and shoulder portraits. 



traveller said:


> Would it not be possible to replace both the 200mm f/2.8L USM and the 180mm f/3.5L Macro USM, with a 200mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM?


----------



## Justin (Jan 23, 2011)

Presumably Canon would not bother upgrading the lens without improvements. You would think they would work on flaring, CA, and corner sharpness at apertures wider than 2.8. 



urkel said:


> Wait. I just bought a 35L for $1300. I'm in my return window so is there something about the 35L that would make an update worth waiting for?


----------



## Justin (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: What are the well known production issues?*

Someone please provide a link or a story or something. We're all in the dark with these production issues. Thanks!



t.linn said:


> I had the same question as hmmm. I keep reading--mainly on Canon Rumors--about production issues. What are they supposed to be?


----------



## bhavikk (Jan 23, 2011)

Norkusa said:


> Finally. I've been holding out for a new 50mm 1.2L. The Sigma 50mm 1.4 is nice but I NEED that extra 1/3 stop.



If you NEED it you should just buy the current one. I've owned mine for a year now and its great lens.

I assume if there is a 50mm MK II coming out, canon would improve the sharpness at 1.2-1.8 and increase the AF speed.


----------



## JLN (Jan 24, 2011)

im curious about these issues too.

Though if it's for a taiwan plant like someone else said, it shouldn't affect any L lens as AFAIK they're only made at the 3 japanese plants.


----------



## Isurus (Jan 24, 2011)

Don't forget a sizable price increase too. Most new lenses that have come out recently have also come with pretty big price increases relative to the lens they were replacing.

I'm also curious about the production issues mentioned. I haven't heard anything about this.



Justin said:


> Presumably Canon would not bother upgrading the lens without improvements. You would think they would work on flaring, CA, and corner sharpness at apertures wider than 2.8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 24, 2011)

urkel said:


> Wait. I just bought a 35L for $1300. I'm in my return window so is there something about the 35L that would make an update worth waiting for?



Did you want/need the 35L? If so, then you absolutely did the right thing. Personally, I think the 35L is overdue for an update - I've pointed out before that every L-series prime lens of 100mm or shorter focal length, other than the 35L, has been either updated or newly released since 2006. Still, I bought a 35L earlier this month. If they really do come out with a MkII, I can always sell the one I've got and upgrade.


----------



## tzalmagor (Jan 24, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> I think this year is going to be a mess for lens announcements



What happend to "2011 will be the year of the lens, Canon is set to do a big refresh of their lens lineup in 2011" ?

Even the lenses announced to be released in 2011 are rumored to be released in 2012.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jan 24, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> urkel said:
> 
> 
> > Wait. I just bought a 35L for $1300. I'm in my return window so is there something about the 35L that would make an update worth waiting for?
> ...



Just becuase it's old doesn't reduce it's effectiveness. Compare the 35L to the 50/1.2L and the 35L has faster focussing, it's sharper and renders beautifully smooth out of focus areas. Sure, it's got an older style of finish to it's outer casing and it's not weather sealed. But every thing else about this lens puts the 50mm to shame.


----------



## Justin (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, he was asking about the good.  The bad is, of course, the hefty price increase. The demand for this lens would be quite high and I'm sure Canon could command a $1999 price figure for the better part of a year during sell-throughs. 



Isurus said:


> Don't forget a sizable price increase too. Most new lenses that have come out recently have also come with pretty big price increases relative to the lens they were replacing.
> 
> I'm also curious about the production issues mentioned. I haven't heard anything about this.
> 
> ...


----------



## AJ (Jan 24, 2011)

Maybe we'll see a 400/5.6 L IS?


----------



## icekendi (Jan 25, 2011)

Guys get real. The 50L 1.2 was released on 2006, Its very unlikely to be updated.

Now for the 35L and 135L, its about time.


----------



## kubelik (Jan 25, 2011)

icekendi said:


> Guys get real. The 50L 1.2 was released on 2006, Its very unlikely to be updated.
> 
> Now for the 35L and 135L, its about time.



yes. the 135 was excellent when it was first released, but compared to the new 70-200 f/2.8 L II you can tell it's getting long in the tooth. when a supposedly excellent prime lens falls behind a zoom lens, no matter how excellent a zoom lens, it's a signal that it's time to start reworking the prime lens.

a 135 f/2 L IS would be awesome, but I'd take a new 135 f/2 without IS on it


----------



## studio1972 (Jan 26, 2011)

kubelik said:


> icekendi said:
> 
> 
> > Guys get real. The 50L 1.2 was released on 2006, Its very unlikely to be updated.
> ...



Just wondering where you think it falls short? I think the 135 is pretty amazing TBH, sharp and with superb bokeh. I could see the advantage in an IS version, but that's about it.


----------



## kubelik (Jan 26, 2011)

studio1972 said:


> kubelik said:
> 
> 
> > icekendi said:
> ...



not saying it falls short, just saying that, compared to canon's latest zoom lenses, it doesn't have the same level of sharpness. still an excellent lens, but it's clear canon now has the technology to make it even better.


----------



## ronderick (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Manufacturing Issues*



hmmm said:


> Could you elaborate on the "well known" production issues at the new plant? Is this the plant that Canon started in Taiwan? What are the issues? The only thing I recall seeing is that because of the world financial situation, the plant was being brought up to speed more slowly than originally planned. Are there other problems as well? Just curious about the situation...



Regarding the plant in Taiwan, here's a report in a local financial magazine about it (in Chinese):

http://mag.chinatimes.com/mag-cnt.aspx?artid=6425

According to this article, 70-80 percent of Canon's interchangeable lens are assembled by Canon Taiwan (really?), which translates into orders of roughly 3.3 million lens elements for local OEM firm per month for 2010. Canon estimates the order to grow to 9.9 million by the end of 3 years...

Alright, maybe there is a production crisis here *shrug*


----------



## tzalmagor (Jan 26, 2011)

kubelik said:


> not saying it falls short, just saying that, compared to canon's latest zoom lenses, it doesn't have the same level of sharpness. still an excellent lens, but it's clear canon now has the technology to make it even better.



Having the technology is one thing, having the resources & interest (= making the mkII would be more profitable than not making the mkII) is another issue.

I'm going to buy the EF 8-15mm when it comes out. After that, my savings will most probably go elsewhere. E.g. Nikon seems to have a sane resolution policy, and Sigma seem to start making good lenses - reviewers seem to like the Sigma 85mm f/1.4 very much, even when compared to the EF 85mm f/1.8 & f/1.2


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Manufacturing Issues*



ronderick said:


> According to this article, 70-80 percent of Canon's interchangeable lens are assembled by Canon Taiwan (really?)



I think 70-80% of lenses being manufactured in Taiwan seems quite reasonable. I'd bet vast majority of lenses Canon sells are lenses that cost less than $250 - the EF-S 18-55mm kit lens, the EF-S 55-250mm, the EF 75-300mm III, and maybe the EF 50mm f/1.8, all of which are presumably made in Taiwan. Why that should spill over into a delay in the production of L lenses at the factory in Japan does not make sense to me, though.


----------



## telephonic (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello, I have just registered here although have been following this site for quite some time.
About a new L prime, well, I don't know if this helps. I've put an order on 200mm 1:2.8L II since October, the shop said they put the order back in November. But up until I write this post, no news about the lens.

Oh, I live somewhere around SE Asia, in case someone asks.
Thank you, and sorry for my bad English.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 2, 2011)

telephonic said:


> Hello, I have just registered here although have been following this site for quite some time.
> About a new L prime, well, I don't know if this helps. I've put an order on 200mm 1:2.8L II since October, the shop said they put the order back in November. But up until I write this post, no news about the lens.



I suspect it's a local/regional issue. Major retailers in the USA, Canada, the UK, and Europe all have the lens in stock. Sorry for your long wait!


----------



## RuneL (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm so getting the 35MM 1.2 if the make one.


----------



## Admin US West (Feb 2, 2011)

telephonic said:


> Hello, I have just registered here although have been following this site for quite some time.
> About a new L prime, well, I don't know if this helps. I've put an order on 200mm 1:2.8L II since October, the shop said they put the order back in November. But up until I write this post, no news about the lens.
> 
> Oh, I live somewhere around SE Asia, in case someone asks.
> Thank you, and sorry for my bad English.



Canon manufacturers lenses like these in Batches. If the Canon warehouse that serves your area is out of stock, then you will have to wait for a new batch.


----------



## telephonic (Feb 4, 2011)

scalesusa said:


> Canon manufacturers lenses like these in Batches. If the Canon warehouse that serves your area is out of stock, then you will have to wait for a new batch.



Ah, I see. I ended up buying one used just yesterday. The previous owner admitted that the lens was so rare even an the time he bought it (precisely a year ago).

Maybe I'm just lost in the zoom lens era. ;D


----------

